# Nikon Warning!! JUNK JUNK JUNK



## Murphy (Aug 10, 2005)

This is a warning to anyone looking for a rifle scope.
Here is the short story.. I've bought a Nikon scope (Slughunter), had to send it back to dealer for replacement... Mounted second scope, seemed ok at first then discovered it was defective too. 

Called Nikon, ended up in their email system and the Nikon repair guy wrote me this email: (copied and pasted)
*Primarily, Nikon Prostaff and Slughhunter Riflescopes are set for precise Hand-turn 1/4-inch Click Adjustments at 100 yards, not 50. This may be where your problem lies, in this misunderstanding.

At 100 yards, four clicks would equal 1 inch of adjustment, thus, if you need to adjust 4.5 inches (the median of the numbers you provided) that would correlate to 4.5x4=18 clicks of adjustment at 100 yards.
If you need to make the same amount of adjustment at 50 yards, the values of the adjustment actually double to 1/2" per click. This means that to make 4.5 inches of adjustment at 50 yards, you would only need to make 4.5x2= 9 clicks of adjustment, in either windage or elevation.*


Can you believe this garbage? These guys don't even understand basic MOA adjustments. 

So here's the kicker.... 
My buddy bought a Nikon scope for his muzzle loader also. He had to send the scope back three times to get them to fix it. 
Then he discovered his Nikon range finder was also defective and had to send that back too.

I know that in the past, Nikon has been known for quality but it would seem something has happened. Google it and you'll see people complaining about Nikon quality problems everywhere. 

Garbage!

Hello Leupold, I'd like to place an order please...


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

So what was the actual issue with your optic(s)?


----------



## griz01 (Jun 11, 2012)

Just another example of the wonderful education system our tax dollars are wasted on!:lol:


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

My boss just got back from a Colorado elk hunt and his brand new Nikon range finder failed causing him to miss 3 shots at 400 yds after the misses he ranged the same tree 3-4 times and the readings were between 75-150 yds different SMH


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

griz01 said:


> Just another example of the wonderful education system our tax dollars are wasted on!:lol:


Would you like to operated on by a surgeon who has had no formal education, or have your local atomic power plant run by a guy off the street? Did you not receive organized training/schooling for your job?


----------



## Murphy (Aug 10, 2005)

Rootsy said:


> So what was the actual issue with your optic(s)?


Something wrong with the adjusting mechanisms.

I would adjust 8 clicks that should work out to 1 inch at 50 yards (1/4 MOA)and the point of impact would change 4 or 5 inches. 

Both scopes did the same thing. The first scope changed almost 3 inches on just 4 clicks. Then, when I would go back 4 clicks, it would be a couple inches to the other side.

Also, after each shot, the POI would also change a bit. 

If you ask me, something has happened at Nikon.. Photographers complain about their camera's too.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Shoot 100 yrds and make your life easier. But most of all tap your scope rings with a block of wood after each adjustment to seat the adjustment.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

One look thru the Natchez catalog at all the refurbished Nikons for sale is all one really needs to know. 

If you want quality with someone that will back it up, there are two choices that most folks can afford. Leupold and Vortex.

Keep in mind though that your slug gun is hardly a moa gun.... You simply cannot expect moa adjustments out of that gun. It's a switchbarrel slug gun...3"-4" groups at 100 yards are the norm.....+ or - that with a few adjustments and what do you expect?


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Is it possible that tge scope rings are not set correctly and the tube is getting distorted?
I was taught to lightly lap the rings after aligning, and before the scope is tightened in the rings.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> I would adjust 8 clicks that should work out to 1 inch at 50 yards (1/4 MOA)


I must have taken different math classes than you. 
my math tells me that:
1/4 MOA clicks, each click would = .5235" @ 50 yards. 
so two clicks @ 50 yds are approx. 1"


----------



## Murphy (Aug 10, 2005)

ESOX said:


> I must have taken different math classes than you.
> my math tells me that:
> 1/4 MOA clicks, each click would = .5235" @ 50 yards.
> so two clicks @ 50 yds are approx. 1"


I guess so! Perhaps you might want to go back to that math class again!

(Ok.. now that I've got my sarcastic reply out of the way)

Your math is off.. but it's a VERY common mistake. 

1/4 MOA is 1/4 inch at 100 yards.. 
1/4 MOA is 1/2 inch at 200 yards. 

(and only 1/8 inch at 50 yards)

Just imagine this.. Or try it if you like..
Pound a round stake into your lawn and tie a 100 yard kite string to it.
Measure out 50 yards and place a tape measure on the ground...
Measure out 100 yards and place another tape measure on the ground.
Hole the string so it is over both tape measures.
Move the string 1 foot at 100 yards and then go see how far it traveled at the 50 yard mark. (it will only be 6 inches because 1/2 the distance means half the travel). 
That is MOA explained at a larger scale.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

DOH...........I knew I was too tired to think today. LOL


----------



## Murphy (Aug 10, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> One look thru the Natchez catalog at all the refurbished Nikons for sale is all one really needs to know.
> 
> If you want quality with someone that will back it up, there are two choices that most folks can afford. Leupold and Vortex.
> 
> Keep in mind though that your slug gun is hardly a moa gun.... You simply cannot expect moa adjustments out of that gun. It's a switchbarrel slug gun...3"-4" groups at 100 yards are the norm.....+ or - that with a few adjustments and what do you expect?


Hornady SST slugs are good for 1.5 inch groups at 100 yards... 

If I don't adjust my scope and I fire several rounds through it and tap and bang on the scope each time I fire, it will eventually stabilize and shoot clovers at 50 yards. The clover may be 4 inches high and left, but it will be a clover.. 3 or more rounds so close the holes overlap each other on the target paper to make what looks like one larger hole. 

The problem happens when I go to adjust the thing... If I need to move it an inch, sometimes it goes 2 inches, sometimes 5 inches.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Wait.......... Nah, I'm gonna nap first. My ears are smokoing.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Ok, I took a quick shower. I am out of my coma..........


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Sounds like "Murphy's Law"


----------



## Murphy (Aug 10, 2005)

limige said:


> Shoot 100 yrds and make your life easier. But most of all tap your scope rings with a block of wood after each adjustment to seat the adjustment.


Yup.. I learned to do that too.. It did help but not enough. 

The scope will eventually settle in after I shoot about half a dozen rounds through the gun and whack the scope between each shot. 

That's not right.

I'm not complaining about it being off one or two clicks after adjusting 20... I try to move just 6 to 8 and it is jumping.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Leopold has an $80 rebate on VX3 after Nov 15

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I've got two Monarchs 2.5-10x50 and never had a problem. When I move the dial 4 clicks, POI is 1" in that direction, every time.


----------



## Murphy (Aug 10, 2005)

ENCORE said:


> I've got two Monarchs 2.5-10x50 and never had a problem. When I move the dial 4 clicks, POI is 1" in that direction, every time.


When did you purchase them?

From what I can tell, the last 2 years have been a problem.


----------

